
Should You Be Jealous of Your Dog’s Health Insurance? - nols
https://priceonomics.com/should-you-be-jealous-of-your-dogs-health/
======
dudul
> She could ask how much her treatment will cost, but her doctors won’t know.
> “We’re never told how much things cost,”

This to me was the most baffling thing when I moved to America. How can people
accept this? "I'd like to buy this TV/car/plane ticket/bottle of soda/shirt,
how much does it cost?" "we don't know, you have to agree to buy it first,
then we'll bill you whatever the f we feel like, and you'll just pay up."

